# best performance mobile,which is it



## koolkapoor (Sep 20, 2006)

hello friends!
 i recently purchased an n93(courtesy of my friend jz2linkinpark,who imported one from vietnam for me) but I WAS NOT IMPRESSED with its functionality,the first day,it seemed like a mobile god to me,but the problems started to arise from the second day,UPNP wasn't working,equaliser wasn't showing up and videos weren't transferring properly,things got worse in the second week,after it fell from my hand while recording and it wasn't closing properly.then finally i got fed up and threw it out of my back window  when the camcorcder refused to start up,it just kept on loading till the end of time........  sigh 600 dollars out the drain...
now i've finally decided to purchase a new mobile,and as usual,price is no object,so can znyone tell me what to by?

these are my requirements:
good camera and video recording(i've become spoilt with n93)
no NSeries label
wi-fi
business capabilities(possibly,but not essential)
big,clear screen
possibly touch-screen


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 20, 2006)

hey kapoor, don't blame me,I was just asked to BUY AND SEND you the device,not to hear you blame me for what happened to the cell


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 20, 2006)

koolkapoor said:
			
		

> then finally i got fed up and threw it out of my back window


 lol .. u threw N93   wow


----------



## Official Techie (Sep 21, 2006)

hehe aur kharido nokia 
ok u should go for imate jasjar or se p990i or 02 xda atom 2 or latest one whichever it is


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Sep 21, 2006)

if u wnt i can puchase itfor 5000 rs now


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2006)

n93 is a goooood fone...the fault seems to be in u!!!!


----------



## supernova (Sep 22, 2006)

Can u tell me where did ya throw da phn


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 22, 2006)

Where are you koolkapoor ????


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry i didn't reply earlier guys,i was caught up with some business,...
@supernova:from the 3rd floor of my apartment....
@pathiks: it wasn't my fault man! Everything just sorta....happened
@hackers2005.3721:i'll sell it to you for 2500 bucks with bill.....it still works...(my maid picked it up from the street and now its in my underwear drawer)
@Official Techie: thanks for the help man....i'm thinking of o2 and p990i, do any of them have wi-fi and how big are their screens

IF ANYONE ONE WANTS TO MY THIS WORKING N93(ALTHOUGH A LITTLE BEATEN UP)PLEASE CONTACT ME,RS.2500, NEGOTIABLE, WITH BILL, YOU CAN COLLECT IT OR I CAN SHIP IT, BUT YOU HAVE TO PAY FOR THE SHIPPING...

P.S: DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY MY REP IS GREY....I NEVER DID ANYTHING TO ANYONE...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 24, 2006)

i ll offer 3k.. Jus want it working


----------



## Official Techie (Sep 24, 2006)

i offer 3001 rs and go to mobile-review.com for their complete review


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Sep 24, 2006)

yarr  i  frst  quated it 2500 if u  r  mumbai  i  am  cming to  your house now  where ru  now  i  wil  pay  3001.50 rs now  direts to   your home cash and if it working  and u  have alserious


----------



## 47shailesh (Sep 26, 2006)

koolkapur u doesnt seem to be cool at all... 
DUMB prob is with u only..doesn'nt ur friend send u a help manual with N93.. prob may b of ur set NOT of all N93


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 27, 2006)

@hacker: aray bhai, who said i live in mubai?  I live in kolkata man...
@47shailesh: i'm not dumb man, I INTENTIONALLY THREW IT AFTER I GOT FRUSTRATED


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 27, 2006)

@47shailesh: this guy isn't dumb, he's just filthy rich... he has over 10 crore in his personal bank account, and it just increases every 6 months by another crore...i should know, hes my best friend
he just emailed me asking me to send him a dolce and gabbana moto razr gold edition which retails for more than 4000 dollars here, and its been about two weeks since he broke his old phone


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 27, 2006)

please jay-z, don't give me any evil eye.....


----------



## nik_for_you (Sep 27, 2006)

pretty rich guy !!! whats ur buisness !! .. cnt be software proffessional


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2006)

jz2linkinpark said:
			
		

> @47shailesh: this guy isn't dumb, he's just filthy rich... he has over 10 crore in his personal bank account, and it just increases every 6 months by another crore...i should know, hes my best friend
> he just emailed me asking me to send him a dolce and gabbana moto razr gold edition which retails for more than 4000 dollars here, and its been about two weeks since he broke his old phone


Lying?
" sorry for all the questions yaar,this is not even my thread!
3)i'm from a poor family who can only afford 25k-30k in 1.5 to 2.0 years.."

from *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=296274&postcount=23


----------



## koolkapoor (Sep 27, 2006)

heheheh, yes, i lied
nothing personal though


----------



## mehulved (Sep 27, 2006)

Lied where? Here or there?


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 27, 2006)

Wat the hell!!!!

THE D&G motorola costs Rs.23000/- in India, which amounts to $535, not $4000!!!


----------



## blueshift (Sep 27, 2006)

^^ yes you are right!

I didn't even know whats DOLCE is. Had to search in google. hehe

Froggle price list


----------



## king007 (Sep 28, 2006)

was he talking about american dollar, or some remote country ka dollar???

THE D&G motorola costs $369 to $400 and I mean American dollars....


----------



## nik_for_you (Sep 28, 2006)

sick..


----------



## Pathik (Sep 28, 2006)

it mite b a typo


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 28, 2006)

He lied here obviously.
This guy seems like just another spammer ?


----------



## rollcage (Sep 28, 2006)

sick man .. what the **** ... 

@QwertyManiac
kash tu MOD hota .. he would have been kicked out .. bang


----------



## nik_for_you (Sep 28, 2006)

and then believeme too that i have given my ferrari to my servant as he was having problem with BEST bus !!!!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 28, 2006)

Whatever it is continue the discussion on the topic, it will help someone else, even if this fellow is lying. And besides I do have a strong feeling on somebody else here is lying a lot too.


----------



## osinghrathore (Sep 28, 2006)

Did you considered Nokia..E70 its a good business class phone.. though not as stylish. Though I m die hard SE fan... but wasn't able to find an SE phone that can beat usability of E70..(this one has best screen resolution also). If somebody can suggest an SE phone that can beat E70 it'd be gr8


----------

